# Loose tenon mortise jig



## ChiknNutz

I originally posted this in another thread along with the Kitchen Island I am building, forgetting that this sub-forum already existed for homemade jigs. I think it will be better served here for any future on-lookers.

All in all, I am very pleased with how this mortise jig turned out. I deviated from the plans found in "Router Magic" in a variety of ways. One was by using T-Track (from Rockler) as opposed to using inserts and slotting the mating parts. I had the stuff to do so and wanted an excuse to use it, so here it is. I also made the whole jig a bit taller/deeper, while a bit narrower (after experimenting with the router and guide). I didn't use hardwood as suggested, used SPF instead as that's what I had on hand. I jointed & planed the lumber to an overall thickness of 1-3/8". The overall size of the main assy is 8" high X 16" long X 4" deep.

One thing I might make over and smaller, are the top stop blocks...these are simply way longer than needed though they are essentially identical to those in the plans (even though I made the overall jig slightly longer).

If you are familiar with the plans, you will also notice that I used a Rockler hold-down clamp rather than a quick-release surface clamp. I had both, just felt this configuration worked better after experimenting with the various sizes of stock I will be using with this.


----------



## ChiknNutz

These first few pix simply show the jig better, uncluttered. I chose to embed the one T-Track at a 45 degree angle after trying various configurations with the hold-down clamp and stock ranging from 1-5/8" wide to 5-1/2" wide.

After trying out the jig a bit, I decided that I didn't like how I had to clamp the jig to the table so I added the aluminum angles to each end. For me, this makes clamping the jig must better and just overall more user-friendly.


----------



## ChiknNutz

In the first pic, I added some layout lines of the primary stock widths I am currently using. While I know this will change with the project, the lines are also helpful for aligning stock and the support block.

The next couple pix show that I then added the toggle clamp after all. I decided to do this to help hold longer stock that I felt was not adequately held with just the one clamp. Of course, this only allows for use when the stock is on the RH side, but that is the most likely configuration I anticipate.

The last two pix show the final results of the jig, which I am very happy with so far!


----------



## rayking49

Very nice jig. I know I posted in other forum but it warranted saying again.


----------



## Fred Hargis

That really does look like just the ticket! Well done....


----------



## Chaincarver Steve

Well done, Nutz. It looks to be pretty versatile and quite adjustable. Pretty cool. Is it your own design?


----------



## ChiknNutz

Steve, it is based primarily off of a design in the book "Router Magic" but I did alter it quite a bit after getting into it. It worked very good for the intended job, but haven't used it anymore since I finished the M&Ts for the kitchen island.


----------



## jharris2

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&...s=1356668010465&q=router+magic+by+bill+hylton


----------



## commodore

How about showing us some videos


----------



## mobilepaul

That is a very nice jig. I suppose if you used a 4-5-6-etc mm bit you could use the festool dominoes for your tennons? That would save some time.


----------

